# Look like pimples, ingrown hairs, or infection on female dog's vagina?



## Whatsherface (Jan 4, 2012)

She has these little yellow bumps around her vaginas. Reminds me of pimples that aren't red. She's licking it a lot but not scooting. She has been spayed.


----------

